# WalMart Regional Pricing



## ccwonka (Feb 6, 2006)

OK, so here's the deal -
Over on the swap/sell page we have recently discovered that the price difference in the local Wal-Marts is SIGNIFIGANTLY different in at least two stores on identical items . . . 

the item we compared is;
Mossberg 835 Ulti-Mag in New Mossy Oak Break up Camo, 12 guage chambered for 3 1/2", 24" barrell with Tru glo fiber optics sights and three chokes.

The results so far:
Lilburn: $348
Monroe: $298

I'm curious what it might be in some other Wal Marts, and not just curious, but wondering if it might be worth the drive out of the metro area for this and a variety of firearms!

CC


----------



## discounthunter (Feb 6, 2006)

there is also number in stock ,numbers sold, and possible a display model discount.


----------



## Lostoutlaw (Feb 6, 2006)

ccwonka said:
			
		

> OK, so here's the deal -
> Over on the swap/sell page we have recently discovered that the price difference in the local Wal-Marts is SIGNIFIGANTLY different in at least two stores on identical items . . .
> 
> the item we compared is;
> ...


----------



## dawglover73 (Feb 6, 2006)

That's what I do for a living... it's called "discretionary pricing" and you can thank the internet for it.  

Consumers are more savvy on a global level, therefore know the true market value of something, rather than just what the local market will tolerate.  

In other words, the price they used to want for that gun was the higher one.  But, due to either competition, lower per capita income, etc... the monroe folks have a discount factor applied.  Gotta love it!  

It really pays to call around on bigger ticket items nowadays.  OK, I'll stop being a know-it-all now.


----------



## huntnnut (Feb 6, 2006)

Its the same with the malls a lot of times.  You can price something at say a store in the fairly new GA Mall and the same item in the same store at an older mall will probably have it priced lower.  I guess overhead has some bearing on their prices as well.


----------



## centerc (Feb 6, 2006)

Publix Does It Too


----------



## Bruz (Feb 6, 2006)

*Lowest Yet!*

Winder Wal-Mart  $289.87 

Lawrenceville Wal-Mart  $298.89


----------



## NOYDB (Feb 7, 2006)

*Also....*

Don't spend over $20 until you've used Froogle and/or other shoping-bots. (Bizrate, pricegrabber etc.). Then search ebay.

Doesn't take too much of a discount to make it worth while, even with shipping, vs. driving to go see if they might have one at the store.

You can stretch your "play" money over 50% or more. Just knowing the real market price can let you know you have found a deal at the store sale.

Remember, Google is your friend!


----------



## centerc (Feb 8, 2006)

wALMART WILL MATCH PRICES IF YOU FIND IT CHEAPER ELSEWHERE EVEN BASSPRO


----------



## RavenSign (Feb 16, 2006)

NOYDB said:
			
		

> Don't spend over $20 until you've used Froogle and/or other shoping-bots. (Bizrate, pricegrabber etc.). Then search ebay.
> 
> Doesn't take too much of a discount to make it worth while, even with shipping, vs. driving to go see if they might have one at the store.
> 
> ...



...NOYDB, I'm totally with you on that...but you can't use Bizrate, pricegrabber, etc. to search for guns can you?  I've yet to find a good site for that.  Those other sites are good for parts, but I don't think you can use them for guns or ammo.


----------



## groundhawg (Feb 17, 2006)

centerc said:
			
		

> wALMART WILL MATCH PRICES IF YOU FIND IT CHEAPER ELSEWHERE EVEN BASSPRO




You might have found this to be so but the Union City store, the Peachtree City store, and the Wal-mart in Newnan will not even match each other's price.  Have tried on a crossbow and  a reel and rod - the same item, in stock, different prices and they would not match the other store's price.


----------



## rayjay (Feb 20, 2006)

When Bass Pro had the Stevens 200 for $199 Wal Mart would not price match.

rj


----------



## Harvester (Feb 20, 2006)

Groundhawg is right, Wal-mart will not match their other store prices.  They do this in all departments.  We found a price difference on a of $100 between stores last summer on a camera.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Feb 21, 2006)

ccwonka,
Did you buy one?


----------



## ccwonka (Mar 28, 2006)

*Nope*

Finaly bought one off a Woody's member for ~$100 under retail (Charles Daly 3-1/2 maxi-mag pump, figure it's a good beginners gun w/3"shells to save my shoulder!) . . . this Sunday I watched a hen flirt with my jake decoy for over two hours . . . She never did call me up a Tom, but I never spooked her either . . . as far as I'm concerned that was a good day for this newbie!!!  I'll get back out during the week next week!

By the way, nice 'uns on the Turkey thread!!!!!

CC


----------



## Son (Mar 28, 2006)

*different prices*

It has to do with how much competition a store has in their area. No competition, high prices.


----------



## JoeBanker (Apr 5, 2006)

Wal-Mart is full of crap!


----------



## BIGABOW (Apr 5, 2006)

centerc said:
			
		

> wALMART WILL MATCH PRICES IF YOU FIND IT CHEAPER ELSEWHERE EVEN BASSPRO




not on another wal-marts price!!!-just my experience-?!?!


----------



## Woody52 (Apr 12, 2006)

RavenSign said:
			
		

> ...NOYDB, I'm totally with you on that...but you can't use Bizrate, pricegrabber, etc. to search for guns can you?  I've yet to find a good site for that.  Those other sites are good for parts, but I don't think you can use them for guns or ammo.



That's what I hate about ebay!


----------



## DanTroop2000 (Apr 12, 2006)

That is how my wife brought her new honda she call the dealers  told them what she wanted. Talk with each sale manager and play one against the other save her over $5000.00


----------

